# Advice on a new 212 cabinet with V30's.



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey Guys,

So I'm almost ready to purchase a new 212 extension cabinet for my BlackStar Studio 20 head. I've been hooking up to a Fender Blues Jr., but I'm not impressed with the sound I get out of that speaker. Too bluesy sounding for the progressive Metal/Rock sound I'm looking for in my main endeavor...Hard Rock/Metal. Love the sound of the Blues Jr. with the hardware in the amp itself, but the speaker doesn't do it for me with the BlackStar.

So I've checked out the BS Artisan 212 with V30's, the Traynor YBX212, and a mesa Rectifier 212.

I'm leaning towards the Traynor due to price and it's Canadian made (my family was in the Military)....Yup, I'm a base brat.:congratulatory:

So are there any other decent 212 with the V30's that others here have played through?

My specs I'm looking for are:

$500- $1000
16 Ohm
Solid build
V30's
any other extras like baffle placement, speaker placement, tubes etc......anything you guys can think of.

I'm just again geting into cabs so I appreciate any helpful advice.

Pete


All thoughts are welcome.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Ive got a mesa recto 212 and a orange PPC212OB...love both...

i broke the mesa speakers in by running my SS amp at a decent volume with my ipod for three days...sounded so much better!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I have been recently looking at the Mesa's as well. I like the looks of the Vertical slant style in general...Maybe I should have posted that as a feature I'm looking for.

It's for home use.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I like my Traynor DHX212...http://traynoramps.com/guitar/horses/product/dhx212/

Canadian made, removable back panels for open or closed configurations. They come with MIC GBs.
Although there was nothing wrong with those GBs, I changed them out for a WGS Reaper and a Veteran 30.
I did utilize those GBs in other amps and cabs. They run @ $600 with tax.

I also have a Dr Z Zbest 212 with two V30s...https://www.long-mcquade.com/21417/...Best_2x12_Extension_Cab_-_Black_Tan_Grill.htm
I picked up mine used for a good deal, around half the price of new, which is at the top of your budget.
This is one heavy unit, 65 pounds, I believe. One reason that the guy I got it off sold it, a PITA to move around for gigs.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

sulphur said:


> I like my Traynor DHX212...http://traynoramps.com/guitar/horses/product/dhx212/
> 
> Canadian made, removable back panels for open or closed configurations. They come with MIC GBs.
> Although there was nothing wrong with those GBs, I changed them out for a WGS Reaper and a Veteran 30.
> ...


Some of your post is what led me to making this thread. I heard Greenbacks in one youtube comparison to V30's, and the V30's sounded much more like the tone I was looking for. Of course the guy doing the video chose his songs according to the Speakers....so he played modern heavy rock with the V30's and The Beatles with the Greens.

It may have thrown me off.

Also, I've checked out differences between 8 and 16 ohm speakers and found the 16 ohm's to be closer to the feel I want.

I think I'm getting too nitpicky to be perfectly honest.

I'll most likely end up taking the Blackstar to the stores (Long and McQuade and Axe in Edmonton, and make a day of it.) I know Axe is out of stock on the Blackstar I was interested in....it'd be a special order.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Remember, V30s need some break in time and sound better afterward, if you're not aware.
Most speakers do and will get smoother as time goes by, but the V30s apparently are noticable.
I got mine well broken in, so I'm going on what I've read.

The GBs are lower powered and less efficient, so they'll be a touch quieter and break up faster/easier.
If you're intending on 16 ohm speakers, you'll likely be changing them out anyway.
The 8 ohms can be wired in series to obtain 16 ohms though.

I too like the look of the slant 2x12, that top speaker leaned back may be a good feature while standing and playing.
It's fine to be finicky with your choice in any gear, it should perform how you like and a visual appeal never hurts.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for iterating what I knew sulphur. It's always good to hear from fellow Canadian Guitarists.

Much appreciated.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I assumed you knew, but you never know. 8)

Good luck with the hunt!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Also, Mesa V30's are a slightly different spec than 'off the shelf' standard V30's, have a different sku, and are made specifically for Mesa. A little smoother and darker is what I have read.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

The YBX212 is an excellent cab. Great projection, good low end.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm not a V30 fan at all but Keto is correct, again, the Mesa V30's sound different, and much better to my ears. The 2 x 12 Recto cab I have for sale sounds terrific, although I'm not about to ship it, she is pretty heavy. If you can find one close to you it wouldbe well worth a listen.



keto said:


> Also, Mesa V30's are a slightly different spec than 'off the shelf' standard V30's, have a different sku, and are made specifically for Mesa. A little smoother and darker is what I have read.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys. They've all been helpful.

I was just looking for a used Recto today through the internets (and Reverb).


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

As someone with mesa and standard v30s...i can atest that the mesa's to me sound different...the Mesa is my fav cab...but its also 30lbs heavier than the orange...

im thinking of trading/selling my orange to get a vertical cab...either finding a Mesa or tracking down the Traynoy YBX212...although ive been toying with getting a Saxon made...


----------



## Dr.StringBender (Mar 1, 2014)

+1 on the Mesa 2x12

Closed back.. it sounds Huge. Wish I still had mine!


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

sulphur said:


> I like my Traynor DHX212...http://traynoramps.com/guitar/horses/product/dhx212/
> 
> Canadian made, removable back panels for open or closed configurations. They come with MIC GBs.
> Although there was nothing wrong with those GBs, I changed them out for a WGS Reaper and a Veteran 30.
> ...


that should read only reason ;-). Best sounding cab I ever played though.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Every time I read this thread I change my mind again.

To me it's looking like Traynor vs Mesa.

I've checked out the Marshall 212 Vertical cabs but I cannot find them with V30's.

I put a V30 in my Peavey ValveKing 112, and that speaker projects the sound the way I like it for my style.

The size of the Traynor did make me wonder though, and the size of the 70lb Mesa (18ply I think) appeals to me more.

I'll be taking the Head down to L&M to check the Traynor with it.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Just an update:

So I went to L$M today to have a real look at the Traynor 212 Vertical. I asked the sales guy to get a measuring tape, found a line 6 head that matched my Blackstar Studio 20 head dimesnsions, put it on the Traynor....and VIOLA!!!!

It didn't friggin fit right. Damn head almost toppled off when he first put it on. I don't know if the feet are in different places, but even if they are or can be, it isn't worth the time and effort.

I think I might just go with the 212 Blackstar and upgrade the 70/80's that are in it at a later date. I don't really mind the sound of those neither.

Thanks to all for the help.

I would go with the Mesa Recto, but I think I'll just save a bit of money since we just ordered a shed as well.

Oh well...this year's dream has died...but there is always next year...or next week....whichever comes first. :smile-new:



So Traynor is out.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I ordered a Avatar Traditional 2x12 closed back with Vintage 30's and had it shipped to the border for free. I picked it up and brokered it myself. Customs was in a good mood and waived me through.
Was a great deal before our dollar tanked. Solid cabinets. Would order from them again. 

http://avatarspeakers.com/home/product-category/guitar-cabinets/traditional/


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

what's your current budget? Used will be your best bet. With the exchange rate, I would only be looking at Canada right now. We have a couple of vendors here who probably have what you're after at a reasonable price.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

SAXON cabs is based in Ontario, they built me a killer 4x10

highly recommended


http://www.saxon-cabs.ca/


----------

